# Baby mice for adoption(update)-Bucks, Hatboro area!



## Ratyloveralways (May 7, 2010)

Hello, I will be having baby mice soon. I did not want baby mice because i have only had one mouse before the mice now. Well here is how it all began:

I had a mouse/hamster cage up for sale and no one wanted it and so i decided to get 4 mice from this guy that we have been talking to for awhile. So when i get there he tells me that he did not sex them but i should have 4 females, well guess what- I wound up getting 2 males and 2 females. And the one female is pregnant. So now I am stuck finding homes for the mice babies when they are born and after 6 weeks. When they are born and get some hair I will tell you the colors. The mother is a black and grey merl and the dad is a blue, silvery color( I am sure that is the dad), or the dad might be a long haired orange colored one. Thanks so much. I dont know how to send pics on here(pics are big) so if you want to see pics when they are born and have hair to see the color then please feel free to email me, please.  :-*


----------



## Ratyloveralways (May 7, 2010)

*Re: Baby mice for adoption-Bucks, Hatboro area!*

The babies were born on Tuesday(5/25/10), i cant wait to see the colors on the babys. I might be keeping one or two of them( maybe 2 girls or 2 boys or 1 girl and 1 boy- the girl will go in with the mom and the other female and the boy will go in with the dad and the other male), so excited. Thanks so much. They are a day old today. Some of them look dark and some look light. I will post pics of them ASAP( after i learn how to shrink them, etc.), bye.  8)


----------



## Ratyloveralways (May 7, 2010)

There are 10 baby's. There will be at least 3 or 4 hairless mice babies. And some haired ones. The colors are(for the haired ones), a siver blue, black, hairless, and a cool color. I will post pics sometime today. Please someone reply.


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

remember mice males do not go well always in pairs they tend to be territorial and almost always need to live alone. sometimes they may not fight right away but then one day they could and will be the end. Also if males have smelled a female or been mated before they most likely will fight with another male, even them smelling a female in the room or on you can trigger them.

even same family males will fight.

http://www.thefunmouse.com/info/keeping-mice-together.cfm#maleslivetogether

also the funmouse is also a good forum to try finding homes for your little ones.


----------

